# Stupid question?



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm due to start my first cycle of clomid tomorrow.  Should I expect to ovulate at around day 14 or does it still vary with your cycle?


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

You should ovulate 5-9 days after last tablet. Good Luck, take Care. Bx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Dont expect ovulation to occur on any particular day whilst on clomid.  In theory you are supposed to ovulate within so many days of taking your last tablet but in practise it doesnt always work like that.  For instance, a friend of mine took clomid for 6 months and never ovulated at all whilst taking it, even when combined with Metformin.  

If you dont have PCOS then you can use OPKs as an indicator to whether you may have Ovulated although only a progesterone blood test done 7 days after ovulation can confirm whether or not you did ovulate.  Instead aim to BMS every 2-3 days all through your cycle when you are not bleeding.  That way, no matter when you ovulate, there will always be sperm waiting for the egg.

Its a myth that we all ovulate on day 14, with or without Clomid, so please dont try and time BMS for this exact moment,.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## soozeee (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi there, 
I'm sure it varies with different people. I'm on my first course of Clomid and am pretty certain that I ovulated on day 13 - I had positive OPK on day 12 and loads of ovulation discomfort on day 13. 

Good luck and hope you ovulate 
love
Suze
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your quick replies!  Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to add that I ovulate between days 17 - 22 its different every cycle!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya 
yeah its a myth that you will definitely ovulate CD14, I have a cycle length of 32 days on clomid and ovulate between CD14 and CD18.  You could try opk's to predict ovulation. Most people find they can feel ovulation as their ovaries twinge and I get other symptoms like frequent peeing, backache etc so aim for BMS then.  Like Witchie says try and cover all the time off your period with BMS doing every other day and you know you have covered the right time.


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Hi,  

Just to add that I used opk's while on clomid last month (I don't have PCOS) I didn't get a positive result at all and assumed that i hadn't ovulated but my day 20 bloods showed that i did ovulate with a progesterone level of 33 when it had previously been 1! So don't rely on OPKs they don't work for everyone and apparently clomid can effect the results.

Good luck.   and  
Karliepop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies, fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## jsadams (Aug 14, 2006)

My period is always differnt within 1 to 4ays.  My doctor just said that no matter which day you get your period, you always ovulate 14 days before that day.  Hopefully you have a regular cycle and can pin-point that day.  Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## evieg1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

really glad this question was posted as i have just finished my first round of clomid. im on day 12 and doing tester sticks, according to them i haven't yet ovulated but have also been told they aren't always accurate on clomid so we are trying every other day just to try to cover all eventualities!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jsadams said:


> *My period is always differnt within 1 to 4ays. My doctor just said that no matter which day you get your period, you always ovulate 14 days before that day*.


Hi jsadams & welcome to FF 

Sorry to contradict but it is a myth that you always ovulate 14 days before your period...this is what our fertility consultant told us !!! I always ovulate on cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days which means I have a luteal phase (from ovulation to period) of 16/17 days. (I ovulate naturally & took clomid last year to boost ie release more eggs)

Our consultant said that its just not true that a luteal phase is always 14 days as we're all different and a luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal.

I know that probably doesn't help when trying to pinpoint ovulation !!

Good luck
Natasha

[br]: 15/08/06, 10:40


evieg1983 said:


> really glad this question was posted as i have just finished my first round of clomid. im on day 12 and doing tester sticks, according to them i haven't yet ovulated but have also been told they aren't always accurate on clomid so we are trying every other day just to try to cover all eventualities!


Hi evieg1983 & welcome to FF 

OPK's only detect the LH surge not actual ovulation. Once you get the LH surge you should usually ovulate around 36hrs later. However, as you say, they're not entirely reliable and PCOS and clomid can both effect them.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

